# il est temps / il est l'heure, c'est l'heure



## Sept2.0

Bonjour.
On dit les deux? Laquelle de ces expressions est-elle utilisée plus / moins souvent? Y a-t-il une différence entre les deux expressions?

Je sais que pour
il est l'heure de
il existe une variante avec ce :
il est l'heure de = +- c'est l'heure de.
Mais pour
il est temps de
c'est quoi?
C'est temps de?
C'est le temps de?


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

On eut en effet employer les deux expressions _il est l'heure de / c'est l'heure de_ ( plus courant ) ou_ il est temps de_ . Leur sens est proche , la première étant plus précise . On peut dire aussi bien _c'est l'heure de partir_ que _Il est temps de partir . _Les deux expressions ne sont toutefois pas toujours interchangeables : _Il est temps de passer à un autre sujet_  ne peut guère être remplacé par _c'est l'heure de passer à un autre sujet , _grammaticalement correct, mais un peu surprenant , heure faisant penser à celle de l'horloge alors que temps, terme plus général, se réfé à la durée respective de différentes parties du discours.


----------



## rolmich

Un autre exemple pour lequel les deux expressions ne sont pas interchangeables : _Il est grand temps de s'y mettre _(à la tâche).


----------



## wxy

Bonjour!

Quelle est la différence entre "il est temps" et "c'est l'heure"
Je comprends que "il est temps" se réfère à une durée plus vague, par exemple, il est temps de préparer le dossier de la réunion.
"c'est l'heure" désigne un moment plus précis, "c'est l"heure du petit déjeuner".

mais si on dit "____________ de faire le bilan des expériences".
il faut dire "il est temps de faire le bilan des expériences" ou "c'est l'heure de faire le bilan des expériences''?

Merci§


----------



## Bezoard

"Il est temps" comporte un sentiment d'urgence que "c'est l'heure" ou "il est l'heure" ne comporte.


----------



## wxy

Merci Bezoard!

alors, on doit dire "il est temps de faire le bilan des expériences" ou "c'est l'heure de faire le bilan des expériences''?


----------



## Maître Capello

wxy said:


> mais si on dit "____________ de faire le bilan des expériences".
> il faut dire "il est temps de faire le bilan des expériences" ou "c'est l'heure de faire le bilan des expériences''?


Je dirais _Il est temps_, mais selon le contexte exact, on pourra préférer _C'est le moment_…



Bezoard said:


> "Il est temps" comporte un sentiment d'urgence que "c'est l'heure" ou "il est l'heure" ne comporte.


Je ne suis pas de cet avis : à moins de rajouter _grand_ ou _plus que_, il n'y a aucune urgence.

_Il est temps de partir_ (neutre) = C'est le moment de partir, c'est maintenant qu'il convient de partir.
_Il est *grand* temps de partir_ / _Il est *plus que* temps de partir_ (urgent) = Il faut se dépêcher de partir.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Je ne suis pas de cet avis : à moins de rajouter _grand_ ou _plus que_, il n'y a aucune urgence.


Je suis entièrement d'accord avec l'analyse de M.C.


----------



## Bezoard

Il y a pourtant souvent un sentiment implicite d'urgence.
_Il est temps de songer à remettre de l'essence, sous peine de tomber en panne «sèche» 20 ou 30 km plus loin_ (Chapelain, _Techn. automob._, 1956, p.338).
_Je tremble de honte et de peine. Il est temps que nous nous retirions_ (Audiberti, _Mal court_, 1947, ii, p.161).
_Ne nous laissons pas _enfoncer _par ce vieux finaud de papetier, il est temps de lui demander autre chose que des paroles_ (Balzac, _Illus. perdues_, 1843, p.618).
_Ô grande âme_ [_du soleil_], _il est temps que tu formes un corps! Hâte-toi de choisir un jour digne d'éclore, Parmi tant d'autres feux, tes immortels trésors! _(Valéry, _Alb. vers anc.,_ 1900, p. 91). 
_Lorsque la morale s'émousse, il est temps de revenir à la saine politique des coups de pied où je pense_ (_L'Est Républicain_, 15 juin 1985, p.10, col. 6).
_Il est temps et il est grand temps de songer aux lendemains d'un règne qui ne sera pas éternel. Règne réparateur, selon moi (...) mais qui devrait être «préparateur», annonciateur d'un nouvel ordre. Cette nativité_ [_du Parti Socialiste Unifié_] _éveille donc mon espoir −un espoir un peu tremblant_ (Mauriac,_Nouv. Bloc-Notes_, 1961, p.320).

_Il est l'heure_ de donnerait pas du tout la même impression, même implicite.


----------



## JClaudeK

Bezoard said:


> _Il est l'heure_ de donnerait pas du tout la même impression, même implicite.


La raison pour laquelle on ne peut pas remplacer "_Il est temps" _par_ "Il est l'heure" _dans ces phrases est bien résumée ici:


J.F. de TROYES said:


> Les deux expressions ne sont toutefois pas toujours interchangeables : _Il est temps de passer à un autre sujet_ ne peut guère être remplacé par _c'est l'heure de passer à un autre sujet , _grammaticalement correct, mais un peu surprenant , *heure faisant penser à celle de l'horloge alors que temps, terme plus général *....** *


***.... signifie qu' "il est *opportun *de faire quelque chose" - mais on n'est pas à la minute, ni même à l'heure ou le jour près !


----------



## Bezoard

Ce n'est pas faux, mais pas contradictoire avec le caractère d'urgence que je sens dans beaucoup d'occasions. Quand on dit "il est temps de...", c'est qu'il y a nécessité d'agir rapidement. C'est exactement la définition de "_Il y a urgence".
"C'est l'heure de..."_ implique souvent -- pas toujours -- qu'on a prédéfini le moment exact où l'on doit faire quelque chose, indépendamment de ce qui se passe juste avant ce moment.
_On ne s'ennuie pas chez vous mais c'est l'heure de partir, mon train est dans dix minutes.
"Il est temps de..."_ implique souvent -- pas toujours -- que c'est ce qui vient de se passer qui déclenche la nécessité de l'action.
_On n'a presque plus d'essence : il est temps de trouver une pompe._


----------



## JClaudeK

Ici, je dirais
_On n'a presque plus d'essence : il est *grand* temps de trouver une pompe. _cf. #7


----------



## Bezoard

Je crois que c'est une simple différence, très subjective, de degré.
Il est temps : c'est urgent
il est grand temps : c'est très urgent.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Il y a pourtant souvent un sentiment implicite d'urgence.
> _Il est temps de songer à remettre de l'essence, sous peine de tomber en panne «sèche» 20 ou 30 km plus loin_ (Chapelain, _Techn. automob._, 1956, p.338).
> _Je tremble de honte et de peine. Il est temps que nous nous retirions_ (Audiberti, _Mal court_, 1947, ii, p.161).
> …


Justement, je ne trouve pour ma part de sentiment d'urgence dans aucun de ces exemples… On dit seulement qu'il faut commencer à s'inquiéter, que le moment est venu de faire ceci ou cela, mais pas que c'est pressant. Même dans le premier exemple, on dit qu'il faut commencer à *songer* à remettre de l'essence, pas qu'il faut en remettre immédiatement.



> Il est temps : c'est urgent


C'est votre interprétation et vous semblez – pour l'instant en tout cas – être le seul à la partager. (Vous n'avez donc plus qu'une demi-opinion… ) En tout cas, il ne faudrait pas que les apprenants du français s'imaginent qu'il y a forcément de l'urgence lorsque l'on dit _il est temps_.


----------



## Bezoard

Peu de monde s'est exprimé ; difficile de savoir. Mais j'en tire la conclusion provisoire qui pourra être utile aux apprenants du français que s'ils entendent "Il est temps de partir" du côté de chez moi, ils ont intérêt à se dépêcher, alors que la même chose dite du côté de chez vous signifie qu'il n'y a aucune urgence, qu'il n'y a pas le feu au lac !


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> il ne faudrait pas que les apprenants du français s'imaginent qu'il y a forcément de l'urgence lorsque l'on dit _il est temps_.



Pour résumer mon point de vue, je dirais:
il est temps de faire qc. => il faut faire qc. / il est nécessaire de faire qc. dans un avenir proche
il est grand temps de faire qc. => il faut faire qc. le plus vite possible
il est l'heure de/ c'est l'heure de => le moment est venu de faire qc.

Pour "Il est temps de partir" *=* Il faut partir. *=* Le moment de partir est venu. , le cas est particulier. (pas le temps de lambiner, en effet !)


----------



## Bezoard

JClaudeK said:


> Pour "Il est temps de partir" *=* Il faut partir. *=* Le moment de partir est venu. , le cas est particulier. (pas le temps de lambiner, en effet !)



Je me demande pourquoi le cas serait particulier. _"Partir"_ n'emporte en lui-même aucune notion d'urgence (_nous partirons demain soir_). C'est donc que l'urgence vient de "il est temps".
Au demeurant, voici ce que dit le Grand Larousse universel, 1995 :


> _Il est temps de + infinitif, que +subjonctif _: le moment est venu de faire telle chose, *il devient urgent que*.


----------



## SergueiL

Je vais plutôt dans le sens de Bezoard, "il est temps" implique généralement qu'il est pressant ou opportun* de faire une chose (qui n'était pas nécessairement prévue) alors que "il est l"heure" signifie généralement que l'heure prévue ou habituelle est arrivée.
J'ai bien écrit deux fois "généralement" qui s'oppose à "toujours".

* et opportun implique bien l'idée d'agir maintenant, pas nécessairement dans l'urgence mais maintenant.

Le Robert va aussi dans ce sens :


> *Le temps de* (et inf.) : le temps où il convient de… _« Ai-je passé le temps d'aimer ? »_ (La Fontaine). _Le temps est venu de prendre une décision. Il sera toujours temps d'aviser. Il est plus que temps de partir_. *Littér*. _Il n'en est plus temps_. _Il est (grand) temps que_ (et subj., avec une idée d'urgence). _Il était temps que les secours arrivent_. *Sans compl.* _Il était temps !_ (cf. Il était moins* une).


----------



## Logospreference-1

Pour moi, lorsqu'on dit il _est temps de_, il est impossible d'affirmer qu'il y a urgence aussi bien qu'il n'y a pas urgence, à la fois il va y avoir urgence et il n'y a pas encore urgence, puisqu'on est encore dans les délais mais qu'on ne peut plus attendre : soit l'on agit en conséquence, les délais sont alors respectés, il n'y avait donc pas si grande urgence, soit l'on attend encore et l'on tombe assurément dans la grande urgence.

Alors évidemment, selon l'action envisagée l'urgence peut être absolue ou toute relative : si l'on dit qu'il est temps de se bouger si l'on veut profiter de la marée pour se baigner avant le déjeuner, on n'aura pas le sentiment d'urgence, encore qu'enfant je n'aurais pas aimé. Dans d'autres cas rater la marée peut nous attirer de graves contrariétés et le sentiment d'urgence prévaudra.

Avec _il est temps de_ il y a quand même déjà une pression, plus ou moins forte : la menace d'être en retard.


----------



## Maître Capello

JClaudeK said:


> Pour "Il est temps de partir" *=* Il faut partir. *=* Le moment de partir est venu. , le cas est particulier. (pas le temps de lambiner, en effet !)


En fait, même dans ce cas, je ne vois personnellement pas d'urgence. On dit juste qu'il est opportun de partir maintenant, mais pas que ce départ doive être immédiat ou précipité. C'est d'ailleurs bien la définition que donne le TLFi s.v. _temps_ : « Il est opportun de faire quelque chose. »

Si c'était vraiment urgent, eh bien, je dirais justement _il est urgent de_. Mais peut-être n'avons-nous pas tous la même définition d'une urgence…


----------



## Bezoard

Ni de ce qui est _opportun_ !
_Il est opportun de partir_ a, pour moi, un sens souvent différent de _Il est temps de partir._


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est la raison pour laquelle à la définition du TLFi je rajoute *maintenant*.


----------

